# Re-learning how to sharpen twist drills



## markba633csi (Jan 29, 2017)

My shop teacher could do a fair job of drill hand-sharpening but I never had much luck doing it.
Recently, I needed to make a drill extension so I wanted to use a "junk" drill; I needed to put a new edge on it.
I found a tutorial on YouTube by a guy named Tom, he uses a two-step method first grinding the edge angle and then doing the relief afterwards, all freehand, but using a protractor to measure the angle.
I watched carefully and tried it- success! Tested the drilled hole and it was only .001" over the shank diameter. And I just eyeballed the angle and relief- pretty good for a first try.
Mark S.


----------



## British Steel (Jan 29, 2017)

Interesting, can you link to the YouTube video?

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## paoldschool (Jan 29, 2017)

Sharpening a drill by hand is a black art...  Not really, but it is something that you get better at with practice.


----------



## jlsmithseven (Jan 29, 2017)

paoldschool said:


> Sharpening a drill by hand is a black art...  Not really, but it is something that you get better at with practice.



agreed, it took me about 2 inches until I finally sharpened my first drill bit correctly. i'm still not that great at it, but practice does help a lot. be patient.


----------



## eastokie (Jan 30, 2017)

i started doing this back in my mid teens, couldn't afford new drills, no  neighbors knew how, had to figure it out my self,now 40 years later i can do it great,best to learn on big drills that way u can see what u are doing,, u can sharpen end mills too for ruffing,just radius the corners, or the sharp edges will dull too soon.


----------



## stupoty (Jan 30, 2017)

jlsmithseven said:


> agreed, it took me about 2 inches until I finally sharpened my first drill bit correctly. i'm still not that great at it, but practice does help a lot. be patient.



Or how to make a spot drill 

Stuart


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 30, 2017)

Not bragging but...I've successfully sharpened drills as small as .038, not every time, but enough that I keep trying. It's just a matter of feel at that size.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 30, 2017)

Here is the link (I think) to Toms Techniques the YouTube tutorial I watched... 

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=y0SQkzScQk0

Mark S.


----------



## British Steel (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, I'll have a watch later!

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## willthedancer (Jan 30, 2017)

Make sure your grinding wheel is dressed flat. It helps a lot!  Practice makes perfect.


----------



## jlsmithseven (Jan 30, 2017)

willthedancer said:


> Make sure your grinding wheel is dressed flat. It helps a lot!  Practice makes perfect.



wheel dressed and patience. two biggest things.


----------



## Uglydog (Jan 30, 2017)

Shop made drill point gage blue print available at:
http://nebula.wsimg.com/3c6af46430f...6A2368F6E7217387D&disposition=0&alloworigin=1
This will be a huge help.

Daryl
MN


----------



## thomas s (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you for posting that Daryl.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 30, 2017)

I have been hand sharpening drill bits for 50 years. For so long I take it for granted. A #80 could take me several tries. When it’s that small, I’m guessing on how to hold it and amount of grinding. I use a white wheel for sharpening the larger bits and a diamond charged copper wheel for the small stuff…Dave


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jan 31, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> This will be a huge help.



I've been using something similar for about forty years.  A nice older machinist working in the shop laid it out for me on stainless sheet metal and then gave it to the pattern shop to cut.  It also has a 30* angle and another angle (which I don't remember) along the side.  

There was a grinder in the shop that was only used for drill and lathe bits.


----------



## Highsider (Feb 4, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Not bragging but...I've successfully sharpened drills as small as .038, not every time, but enough that I keep trying. It's just a matter of feel at that size.


I've hand sharpened drill bits from 1/32" to 3" diameter and for me it's a matter of feel for all sizes.  Like has been mentioned here, a well dressed flat wheel is important.   Doesn't hurt to have a vertical belt grinder big enough and with the proper abrasive belt for the big ones too.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 5, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> My shop teacher could do a fair job of drill hand-sharpening but I never had much luck doing it.
> Recently, I needed to make a drill extension so I wanted to use a "junk" drill; I needed to put a new edge on it.
> I found a tutorial on YouTube by a guy named Tom, he uses a two-step method first grinding the edge angle and then doing the relief afterwards, all freehand, but using a protractor to measure the angle.
> I watched carefully and tried it- success! Tested the drilled hole and it was only .001" over the shank diameter. And I just eyeballed the angle and relief- pretty good for a first try.
> Mark S.




Bck in the early 60's as an apprentice we were taught how to sharpen drills of all sizes by hand, including standard point, sheet metal, flat bottom, special for brass and other soft metals. I haven't done it for quite a few years, but can still get a reasonable point, you just have to follow a few basic rules.


----------



## Clogs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all,  just to add......
I dread to think of the high quality drill bits we ruined when we were appenticed practicing that black art (no chinese cheapo's then, I'm almost 70).....

What I advice  now to a novice is to learn cheaply, is to buy 2 sets of  of import drills practice on 1 set by copying the looks of the other---trying out the sharpened drill each time just to see if your getting close......
Some scrap mild steel and a whole day's labour will see you get there.......it does take time to learn and eventually you won't even think about doing it...........

PLUS when your outside away from the shop doing a job and you've only got a 9" angle grinder resting under your boot and with the skills  in your head to get the job done really puts you on the spot.......
remember a drill sharpening tool is something else to take and get bashed around in the truck and job site.....
Life's not perfect but with a little practice you'll be close.......
good luck.......Clogs.........


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Clogs said:


> Hi all,  just to add......
> I dread to think of the high quality drill bits we ruined when we were appenticed practicing that black art (no chinese cheapo's then, I'm almost 70).....
> 
> What I advice  now to a novice is to learn cheaply, is to buy 2 sets of  of import drills practice on 1 set by copying the looks of the other---trying out the sharpened drill each time just to see if your getting close......
> ...



Excellent advice, takes a while to learn, but once learned properly never forgotten, maybe get a bit rusty but soon pick it up again.


----------



## GarageGuy (Feb 11, 2017)

I learned to hand sharpen drill bits in 9th grade shop class.  We had to make a drill sharpening gauge out of steel, then use it to sharpen drill bits.  It's not a perfect science.  Sometimes it doesn't work, so you go back and try again.  Most of the time I can get a good sharp one of the first try.  It's not hard.  Just a simple technique, really.  I could show you how to do it in about 5 minutes.

If I have dozens of drills to sharpen, I use my Drill Doctor, but for one or two I just go to the grinder.

GG


----------



## Downunder Bob (Feb 11, 2017)

GarageGuy said:


> I learned to hand sharpen drill bits in 9th grade shop class.  We had to make a drill sharpening gauge out of steel, then use it to sharpen drill bits.  It's not a perfect science.  Sometimes it doesn't work, so you go back and try again.  Most of the time I can get a good sharp one of the first try.  It's not hard.  Just a simple technique, really.  I could show you how to do it in about 5 minutes.
> 
> If I have dozens of drills to sharpen, I use my Drill Doctor, but for one or two I just go to the grinder.
> 
> GG


Yes, I was supposed to learn that in shop, we only had woodwork but you still have to have sharp drills.

Later when I did my apprenticeship, I realised that I wasn't very good at it. Even a blunt, or badly sharpened drill will cut wood, but not steel. As an apprentuice we had to make a drill sharpening guide. I appear to have lost mine, must get anew one.

I do have have a cheap and nasty )Rockwell) drill sharpener, it's ok for very small sizes up to about1/4"but useless for anything over about 3/8, All the larger sizes I do by hand. It does sharpen knives ok.


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 11, 2017)

I noticed I still need to practice doing the relief cause on that first one I did the "web" at the tip was a little too wide and the drill skated around a bit before biting in.
It did drill a nice hole though.  Can only get better at it.
Mark S.


----------



## KBeitz (Nov 20, 2018)

Thick webs are a Paine to sharpen...


----------

